# Had to share my Albino Longfin pleco!!!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Because this is one of my favorite fish, and it's actually a decent picture of her!

Introducing Boo! :love2:


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

she's a beauty! i have to get one!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They're great! I really want to get a male too, I like all those bushy bristles on their faces. Originally that's what we were hoping for, but we fell in love. lol

Someday, I'll get my Davy Jones fish!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I love these fish, they are so lovely. What is the smallest tank they can occupy?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

according to my research 29 gals. We bought her from our favorite (because it's the only reliable) fish store after we asked for a vegetarian for our 30.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I raise the Long fin bushy nose albino pleco-they are great fish IMO/E, easy to breed and raise the fry-the male does most of the work anyway...lol...
They do need real wood to rasp on to help with digestion. Along with algae wafers and fresh veggies-I also feed meaty foods at least weekly-they love live red worms. Non-agressive fish except with other males-especially in too small of tank-the fights can get pretty ugly.

Looking at your pic....if it is a young BN-I think it might be a male-some females will get a few little whiskers on their snout-but usually not many and your looks like it has a lot-can you see any on top of the snout. My males usually will start to bush out as they near 8mo-1yr-sometimes younger, however, I have had some females with a fair amount on their snout too. (_see pic in my album_)

IMO/E-the smallest tank to keep them long term is 20gal, I do keep young/small BN in 10gal short term-I swap them out every 3-4 month since I always have baby plecos from my main breeding pair. My temps average 75-76F and to get them to spawn-I will raise my temp to 80-82F for a few days-then make a 75% water change-turn the heater to 78F and refill with about 65F water and I will have a spawn within 24h.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

None on TOP, just the "Mustache" that you can see in the pic. I'd say Boo is about 3" not including that beautiful tail.

Does that help?

I sexed based on the nasal "ridge" that is supposed to be present on even young males, and the lack thereof on females. Her snout is a little more concave than convex.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Are those beautiful long fins a result of selective breeding? Or are they just like that naturally?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Iactually had to look that one up. I guess the long-finned variety is from Paraguay, the site I checked said that the albinos are common there.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i was going to guess male too but regardless of gender, that's a BEAUTIFUL fish. i adore plecos. I have a regular albino bristlenose, he's gorgeous too though. i love plecos!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Iactually had to look that one up. I guess the long-finned variety is from Paraguay, the site I checked said that the albinos are common there.


That's really interesting that albinos occured commonly in the wild...I didn't know that could happen!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

It happens, they just rarely survive to adulthood because they stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> It happens, they just rarely survive to adulthood because they stick out like a sore thumb.


Oh, so the albinos are mostly bred in captivity?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That's how it is with most albinos, because outside of a snow drift, white is an easy target.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> That's how it is with most albinos, because outside of a snow drift, white is an easy target.


Yeah that's my understanding....I think I misunderstood your last post lol...I thought you meant albinos are common in the wild but I guess you meant long-finned?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

the article I read up said that "Pale" fish were common, I don't know if this means the albinos are common in the wild, or if they were lighter colored than other plecos.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, I found this article, if you're interested: http://www.yatfs.com/albplecodayres.html


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thank you.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> thank you.


You're welcome  and your fish is very beautiful. I think I want to get one someday...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Boo is one of our favorite fishies!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh and here is a really good article about them, if you are a research geek lile I am lol : http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/bristlenose-pleco/


----------

